# Growling and shaking



## S.Claire (Sep 1, 2011)

Hi all. 

Yesterday, my friend and colleague brought in a 10 week old Jack Russell (she was looking after him for someone else) and came to show me in my office without any warning. This particular friend who Nacho is familiar with also has a Jack Russell of her own who Nacho does not get on well with. Nacho went nuts. Growling and trying to jump up at it (he was in my friends arms). The little thing was terrified. 

I tried to talk to Nacho calmly and stroked the puppy and let Nacho sniff my hand... I thought maybe he didn't realise it was a dog. However he continued to scarily growl and shake.

Nacho gets on with most dogs when walking except Jack Russells. It sounds silly but he is like a different dog and I always put him on the lead. He has never attacked but will make a lot of scary sounds (it could stem from a very rough play-date he had with my friends jack russell when he was younger and another who he got in a scuffle with once??

Anyway, i'm not so sure that Nacho wouldn't have attacked the 10 week old puppy - obviously I wasn't going to find out which really upset me as I usually have such a gentle and loving dog.

Could it be that the pup was in his territory or that he knew it was a Jack Russell (i think I sound mad). How can I improve the situation (if there is a next time?) We went outside onto mutual ground (although I think Nacho thinks the whole site is his territory) but he was still like a possessed demon. 

Feel a little deflated.


----------



## Janev1000 (Oct 4, 2011)

Hi Susie I would imagine it was mainly because it is his territory. I would imagine Biscuit would have done the same. I did have an embarrassing walk once when he became very growly with a younger cockapoo and wondered it it was because I had made a fuss of it and he had become jealous! Maybe there was a bit of that too. x


----------



## DONNA (Jan 7, 2011)

Jack Rusells can be quite scary Buddys been cornered by two once who just went for him for no reason??? And their teeth are very sharp.

Buddys best friend is a tiny jack russell pup









Prehaps off lead play somewhere open so he feels he could escape if needed may be better?


----------



## Emma (Apr 29, 2011)

Maggie was once ganged up on by two jack russels too! First time she has ever growled and kind of lunged at another dog. The two of them were muzzled but offlead. After maggie had growled and kind of told them off she ran and sat at my feet. I was so proud, cos she is normally sucha push over! Emma x


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

dogs can identify dogs by breed or just the individual dog, we have a bichon who comes to the kennels who gets on with every to bar 1 collie she goes nuts. any other collie she doesn't bother but she hates Ross. 



dogs don't like it when you hold things out of their reach, thats why they jump to get at it, thats why its a bad idea to pick your dog up if its scared of dogs who are interested in it, as they will jump to get to it. 

i would have put a lead on him so you had full control and got your fried to bring the pup down to his eye level, then let him get closer to sniff. try and control how he approaches try and get him to go close on a loose lead rather than charging in with the lead tense.


then lots of praise. then repeat the proses again, puppies are non threatening 

i would also say less talking, sometimes us talking can wind the dog up as they are sure in their head that something is wrong and they are trying to make you understand what they are feeling hence more barking and growling. 


as long as you have that lead on him you have control of how close he gets or if you think he is going to do something you don't like then you can take him away. 


i know my answer is almost always a lead, but a lead is a training aid, it is their to give us control of the situation, it gives the dog a bit of freedom but gives you the option to control that freedom till you trust them. 

always try to set your dog up to win, rather than letting things go wrong and having to reprimand them for it. 

new dogs or new situations a lead is your best chance


----------



## S.Claire (Sep 1, 2011)

kendal said:


> dogs can identify dogs by breed or just the individual dog, we have a bichon who comes to the kennels who gets on with every to bar 1 collie she goes nuts. any other collie she doesn't bother but she hates Ross.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks Kendal. That makes a lot of sense. Also very interesting that they can know the difference between breeds. It's definitely a jack russell thing. Will try the lead if the situation occurs again. 

Thanks very much for all of your comments. Jane, I do think that it was a territorial thing too. My friend should have known better or at least warned me first before bringing him in.

Emma - Poor Maggie! But what a good girl for sticking up for herself. Maybe JR are just jealous of cockapoos fluffiness!  

Donna - What a sweet picture! I need to stop stereotyping Jack Russells - He is very cute - not as handsome as Buddy though but u know how biased we all are


----------

